# BSOD dxgkrnl.sys+5d140 DirectX Graphics Kernel



## GpaJoeinEC (Oct 8, 2009)

BSOD dxgkrnl.sys+5d140 DirectX Graphics Kernel


I need help to fix:
Getting BSOD - "DirectX Graphics Kernel" / dxgkrnl.sys+5d140 conflict with NVIDIA GeForce Experience "GTX 760"
You can imagine my disappointment. This was supposed to be my "no compromise" PC. $1500 to Fry's (all but the Display - Samsung VGA from my XPired Desktop).
And it did run great at first:
WEI of 7.9 (all but the WD HD - 5.9) .
But now, I get a lot of "not responding", & of course BSOD 's even if i'm out of room.
By Googling ( "BSOD - "DirectX Graphics Kernel" / dxgkrnl.sys+5d140 conflict with NVIDIA GeForce Experience GTX 760") I got enuf info to narrow it down.
But MS says DirectX cannot be uninstalled (believe me i tried).
I did uninstall the GTX 760 / NVIDIA "stuff" as best i can but ......

that is NOT a fix (eg, WEI dropped to 1.) .

So, unfortunately, the files i am submitting might not reflect the NVIDIA conflict accurately, BUT I still DO get spontaneous BSOD's - even as i was typing this note in Jarte.
I am willing to reinstall whatever I need, in order to get assistance (& communicate via my wife's PC if I have to). 
I consider myself a "Power User" (my 1st PC was a jr. - that's right, the IBM PC jr) & thought nothing of installing EVERYTHING on this PC after assembly at Fry's.
And I'll do it Again.

But the scuttlebutt that I picked up from googling is that MS & NVIDIA need to get their s&#t together. And I need to know what to do to actually resolve the issue.

thanx, DRJOE
User Name:
GpaJoeinEC

att;
TSF-BSOD1.zip = Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2
& Resource and Performance Monitor (DRJOE-SHR1.html)


----------



## GpaJoeinEC (Oct 8, 2009)

aww crap

What with all the BSODs, I forgot to include:
basic System Information: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OS: Windows 7 Professional, 64-bit (Service Pack 1)
· Is original installed OS · Is full retail version 
- Is new Hardware and OS installation (Date : 2014-0509) 
CPU: Intel Core i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz
Video Card: Graphics card-NVIDIA GeForce Experience, GTX 760-4096 MB, Dedicated VidMem: 2048 MB GDDR5
MoBo: Z87 FTW EVGA 141-HW-E877-KR
RAM: 8 Gb DDR3 1600Mhz DU Corsair 
Power Supply: Corsair RM650 650w PSU
-
also:
DirectX version: 11.0 
Monitor: DVI-I to VGA Adaptor to KVM to Samsung
-
Virtual Machines:
Windows XP Mode (Virtual Windows XP)
Oracle VM VirtualBox
VPN


----------



## GpaJoeinEC (Oct 8, 2009)

July 7, 2014
More (updated) info -- H/W Diagnostics:
1
· Memory Diagnostics 
(seems OK, ran memtest 86 last week)

2 · HD Diagnostic
WD TEST-J1.rtf: July 07, 2014
WDC WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0
I did QUICK TEST of C: -- 1000.20 GB - PASSed
Also, SMART Status: PASS
used " Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows"

3
Very STABLE-no ext HardDrives 070614 3PM
Note: Sunday, July 6, 2014
Yesterday I unplugged 2 external USB HardDrives.
Early this AM I had 1 BSOD, so I used a restore (that eliminates nvidia etc). The system has been Very STABLE
since. (Is that diagnostic, or just confounding???). 
However, later that day BSODs returned.
_

PS:
other Win 7 errors
.... Win Explorer - not respond




thanx, DRJOE
User Name:
GpaJoeinEC


----------



## GpaJoeinEC (Oct 8, 2009)

I have switched this thread title to : 
Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) - ASUS GTX 760 & DirectX 
GpaJoeinEC

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-asus-gtx-760-and-directx-880769.html#post5531209


----------

